# The Witcher: Start der Netflix-Serie erst Ende Dezember?



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: Start der Netflix-Serie erst Ende Dezember?*

						Netflix' Serienadaption der Bücher um Hexer Geralt von Riva mit Schauspieler Henry Cavill in der Hauptrolle ist offiziell für das vierte Quartal dieses Jahres angekündigt, doch einen exakten Termin gibt es bisher nicht. Ein unbestätigter Leak bringt nun den 20. Dezember ins Spiel.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Start der Netflix-Serie erst Ende Dezember?*


----------



## Mahoy (13. Mai 2019)

> ... behauptet ein neuer Bericht der oftmals gut informierten Webseite recapped.com, dass die komplette erste Staffel am 20. Dezember und damit an einem Freitag an den Start gehen wird.



Ich hab' mal ein wenig dort geschmökert ... Am besten scheinen sie dort darüber informiert zu sein, in welcher Serie welche Nackt- und Sexszenen welcher Darsteller auftauchen und richten daher ihr Hauptaugenmerk auch genau darauf. Was nicht heißen soll, dass sie nicht dann und wann auch in anderen Belangen Treffer landen können, aber einen Schmunzler ist es allemal wert, wenn ein solches Nischen-eZine besser Bescheid weiß als die einschlägig bekannten Serienportale.  

Wir leben echt in verrückten Zeiten ...


----------



## Bevier (13. Mai 2019)

> Mitte April kündigte Netflix an



Mitte April kündigte ICH Netflix, weil in absehbarer Zeit einfach nichts Annehmbares mehr kommt. Dann kehre ich halt im Dezember oder besser Januar 2020 für einen einzelnen Monat zurück und entscheide dann, ob mir die Serie überhaupt was taugt, denn noch wage ich es zu zweifeln. Derzeit weiß man nur wenig darüber und das, was man sicher weiß (vollkommen falsches Alter der Darsteller [vor allem -innen] für ziemlich jede zentrale Rolle, der Großteil viel zu jung, Ciri viel zu alt -.-), spricht eher dagegen...


----------



## JunglistMovement (13. Mai 2019)

Bevier schrieb:


> Mitte April kündigte ICH Netflix, weil in absehbarer Zeit einfach nichts Annehmbares mehr kommt. Dann kehre ich halt im Dezember oder besser Januar 2020 für einen einzelnen Monat zurück und entscheide dann, ob mir die Serie überhaupt was taugt, denn noch wage ich es zu zweifeln. Derzeit weiß man nur wenig darüber und das, was man sicher weiß (vollkommen falsches Alter der Darsteller [vor allem -innen] für ziemlich jede zentrale Rolle, der Großteil viel zu jung, Ciri viel zu alt -.-), spricht eher dagegen...



Joa das Angebot ist echt Mau geworden. Denke ich werde mir noch Stranger Things Staffel 3 gönnen und dann kündigen. Hab mir Netflix wirklich damals für die Marvel Serien zugelegt.


----------

